# Converting Analog Camera To Digital



## anonzzz (Aug 3, 2006)

I have idea about converting old type 110 and 126 cameras (ie Kodak Instamatic) to digital.

Equipment:
1. Internal digital back using type 110 / 126 film catridge.
Content: CCD, Image processor, buffer memory, wireless transmitter, button/watch battery.

2. External unit, attached to the back of the camera.
Content: LCD, SD/CF flash card receptacle, USB port, wireless receiver, on-off button, battery.

How it works:
1. User put the catridge inside the camera.
2. User turn on the external unit. This unit send signal to the catridge to record all images (similar to video). The black images /without light is discarded.
3. User press the camera button. Shutter open and the image is recorded with CCD.
4. The image processor record up to 5 images in rapid succession. If the images are indentical, only 1 is sent to external unit.
5. The image is received by the external unit and displayed on LCD.
6. User can store the image on SD/CF flash card or sent it to USB port. 
7. The user turn off the external unit. The unit send signal to the catridge to stop the recording.

Is this idea possible?
Is it popular / profitable?


----------

